# Prices of tyres



## billythefish (5 Oct 2009)

Hi all

I need to replace the tyres (size 16) on my car and I got a few quotations from a local garage. They are:

Firestone €121; Bridgestone €126; Goodrick €126 and Michelin €163

Can anyone in the know tell me if these prices are a little steep. If so, what would the going rate be?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## SparkRite (5 Oct 2009)

Sorry Billythefish,

But we would need more info than just diameter size before a comparison can be made. Like what is the measument of the width, wall (profile), load and speed rating?

Have a look here, so when better informed, you can compare like with like.


----------



## BK0001 (5 Oct 2009)

Try www.camskill.co.uk for tyres. I got a quote in Ire for €140 a corner, camskill delivered 2 identical tyres for €170. Factor in about €10-€15 to have them fitted locally.


----------



## Guest116 (5 Oct 2009)

I got 4 new tyres for an Octavia for 280 fitted. The thing with tyres is you dont need to pay for the top end ones, must tyres are the same when it comes to wear and tear.


----------



## bacchus (6 Oct 2009)

I used EireTyres recently, tyres delivered at my door step for a good price.
No connection with company, just happy customer.


----------



## Pique318 (6 Oct 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> The thing with tyres is you dont need to pay for the top end ones, must tyres are the same when it comes to wear and tear.


With all due respect, this is utter tosh and  a quite dangerous thing to be telling people.

Tyres are the only contact point between you and the road. You want it to be the very best it can be. 

Tyres vary immensely from brand, tread pattern, rubber compound, rigidity, wear resistance (longer wear = less grip), noise. 
2 Tyres that have almost the exact same tread pattern can be light-years apart on everything else so don't go on the fancy pattern.

I'm not advising everyone to buy Michelin because they're the most expensive, But simply saying that "most tyres are the same" is patently wrong. 
The problem is that during normal sedate tootling to the shops or school or work, you may not notice 'much' of a difference. 
Slamming on the brakes, or swerving on a wet road to avoid a serious collision is when you realise the 'penny-wise, pound-foolish' error of your ways. Trouble is, at that point, it's too late!


----------



## Guest116 (6 Oct 2009)

I didnt say anything about safety. I said most are the same when it comes to wear and tear and that you dont need to buy the most expensive ones. I am not a tyre safety expert.


----------



## Crugers (6 Oct 2009)

bacchus said:


> I used EireTyres recently, tyres delivered at my door step for a good price.
> No connection with company, just happy customer.


 
I'd do a websearch with regard to their Customer Service on them first if you do decide to use eiretyres...
If everything goes right they seem fine but if you have ANY issues be prepared for a long drawn out episode... 
No connection with company, just very unhappy customer!!!


----------



## allthedoyles (6 Oct 2009)

I think try Advance Tyres - they are nationwide and I find them reliable and competitive prices .

http://www.advancepitstop.com/index.php?id=295


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Oct 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> I got 4 new tyres for an Octavia for 280 fitted. The thing with tyres is you dont need to pay for the top end ones, must tyres are the same when it comes to wear and tear.


 
They are not all the same for stopping. Which is more important.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Oct 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> I didnt say anything about safety. I said most are the same when it comes to wear and tear and that you dont need to buy the most expensive ones. I am not a tyre safety expert.



I know you're not, so perhaps you won't post what others might easily take as an implication that cheap tyres are just as good as more expensive ones.


----------



## Guest116 (7 Oct 2009)

Pique318 said:


> I know you're not, so perhaps you won't post what others might easily take as an implication that cheap tyres are just as good as more expensive ones.


 
You can interpret what I said in anyway you wish. But you dont dictate what I post.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Oct 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> You can interpret what I said in anyway you wish. But you dont dictate what I post.


Who's trying to ? Jeez, can you not see that what you wrote can easily be interpreted as I said ?

And don't get narky with me, I'm trying to post some informed info about an often-overlooked aspect of road safety. Cheap tyres are a false economy.


----------



## Guest116 (7 Oct 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Cheap tyres are a false economy.


 
Not from a wear & tear point of view in my opinion. Majority of tyres are about the same from that point of view.


----------



## rochs (7 Oct 2009)

Check [broken link removed] very good prices. Phone 014441156

regards.
rochs


----------



## Pique318 (7 Oct 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> Not from a wear & tear point of view in my opinion.


 Fine, if you value having 7000 miles of wear left on your tyres after you've crashed due to poor grip.


aristotle25 said:


> Majority of tyres are about the same from that point of view.


That's incorrect. Some tyres will last much longer than others, but have a lower level of grip (generally, unless you choose expensive high performance, long-life tyres, which are still a compromise).


----------



## Guest116 (7 Oct 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Some tyres will last much longer than others, but have a lower level of grip (generally, unless you choose expensive high performance, long-life tyres, which are still a compromise).


 
Yeah some will, most wont. And probably depends on how hard you drive.


----------



## Marantze (12 Oct 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> Yeah some will, most wont. And probably depends on how hard you drive.



When ever I replace the tyres  on my car I always replace like with like.
Car manufacturers spend a lot of time and money testing there cars to find the correct Tyre for that particular model.


----------



## woodbine (12 Oct 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> I think try Advance Tyres - they are nationwide and I find them reliable and competitive prices .
> 
> http://www.advancepitstop.com/index.php?id=295


 

i wouldn't recommend this company to my worst enemy. i had a serious issue with them damaging my vehicle and when i questioned them they claimed it was something that was almost unavoidable. 

i kicked up a fuss, dug my heels in and got the damage repaired, but i believe that if i had not questioned and remained dogged,  i would have had to pay for the repair because they made it appear that it was inevitable. 

The damage that was done was to a part that shouldn't even have been touched but obviusly the person doing the work had no idea what they were doing. 


 that's just my own experience.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Oct 2009)

woodbine said:


> i wouldn't recommend this company to my worst enemy. i had a serious issue with them damaging my vehicle and when i questioned them they claimed it was something that was almost unavoidable.
> 
> i kicked up a fuss, dug my heels in and got the damage repaired, but i believe that if i had not questioned and remained dogged, i would have had to pay for the repair because they made it appear that it was inevitable.
> 
> ...


 
Woodbine , - Your experience has nothing to do with thread '' price of tyres '' and was probably an isolated incident .

Advance Pitstop are nationwide and a very reputable and competitive company for all makes of tyres .

Every business is liable to have incidents of this sort and of course you were well within your rights to hold the correct people responsible for damage caused due to their negligence .


----------



## z104 (14 Oct 2009)

www.eiretyres.com appear to have ok prices delivered.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Oct 2009)

Who do you get to fit them and for how much?


----------



## Pique318 (16 Oct 2009)

I have often used eiretyres and get my local place to fit them last thing in the evening before they close. Generally they charge about a tenner per wheel.


----------



## Mouldy (16 Oct 2009)

Slightly off topic here but how often should you change the tyres? Does the tyre rubber begin to perish with time and exposure to the elements? So even if they had plenty of thread depth is there a "use by" period?


----------



## blinky182 (18 Oct 2009)

rochs said:


> Check [broken link removed] very good prices. Phone 014441156
> 
> regards.
> rochs


 
Suspicious website!! Page suspended!!!


----------

